# Gaggia wooden knob - first Pimp



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Have had a first go at pimping my Gaggia classic steam knob to match the earlier wooden handle - its ok but I'm not happy with it yet - the problem lies with the angle of the gaggia's sides preventing a wider wooden Cover - I think the only route now is to make a knob that actually replaces all of the plastic steam knob so it that only wood is visible.

I have to say that the standard plastic knob looks cheap and basic, hence the desire to make something better.


----------



## ZachChipp (Apr 10, 2014)

I can see that looking pretty awesome with more added to it!

Nice work


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

I wonder if you could totally remove and replace the plastic bit, thereby overcoming the issue of the angled metal cover?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

No big name! said:


> I wonder if you could totally remove and replace the plastic bit, thereby overcoming the issue of the angled metal cover?


Thats the plan, but will probably look to join the complex inner part of the plastic spindle to a better wooden steam knob.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Very handy work!

Wondering if a darker wood (or wood stain) would be more in keeping with the overall look though...


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Thats the plan, but will probably look to join the complex inner part of the plastic spindle to a better wooden steam knob.


Aye, that's what I meant... I think...


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Milanski said:


> Very handy work!
> 
> Wondering if a darker wood (or wood stain) would be more in keeping with the overall look though...


Hi Milanski I'm keen to try some different woods out inc darker woods such as dark walnut and burr walnut, for me the key is showing the wood grain. I suppose its all down to personal preference, but one thing that is very obvious with the classic is that the black plastic handle, steam knob and drip tray should be made from a higher quality material even a quality plastic, if you look at the rancilo v4 the steam knob looks fantastic as does as does the handle, maybe I'm getting a bit OCD about the classic but it deserves to look better.

I'm quite keen to do some lever handles for a la Pavoni as even the wooden ones on the top model look cheap.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I didn't think the steam knob was that complex, but I guess its the alignment that is difficult and ensuring the flat part is in the correct spot to allow normal rotation (put a Gaggia steam knob on the wrong way and you know it)

As a random though, I could laser cut some small round acrylic inserts with a D shape in the correct spot which could be glued into a centrally drilled hole in the wood? They should be just as tough as the original, but wouldn't have the metal spring and rely on tension fit (or a high tech piece of cardboard wedged in).


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

If those inserts are 6mm d-shaft inserts, can I get you to make me up a few as well .. Trying to make some knobs for a microwave that is chewing through badly designed knobs


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Anyone who can fab anything on this forum seems to be in demand! It's modders paradise round here, but that's the first "pimp my mike" I've seen!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I seriously want those inserts though


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

The laser cutter has been out of action for a while, and the trained monkeys are having issues with its power supply. I'll add this to the list of things to create and cut and hopefully get back to you soon!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

timmyjj21 said:


> I didn't think the steam knob was that complex, but I guess its the alignment that is difficult and ensuring the flat part is in the correct spot to allow normal rotation (put a Gaggia steam knob on the wrong way and you know it)
> 
> As a random though, I could laser cut some small round acrylic inserts with a D shape in the correct spot which could be glued into a centrally drilled hole in the wood? They should be just as tough as the original, but wouldn't have the metal spring and rely on tension fit (or a high tech piece of cardboard wedged in).


Hi timmyJJ21

That sounds interesting - I might take you up on that - I've been looking at some pictures of the part and profile - it has a couple of lugs as well that sit up from the D profile. I will investigate further tomorrow, see below a Pic from Mr Been to Cup

~

~


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Ah! Sorry i didnt register that you have a Classic 2...and I have the original in my head! It does seem to be a little more complex, but will await your investigation to see if it is actually important.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Hi Milanski I'm keen to try some different woods out inc darker woods such as dark walnut and burr walnut, for me the key is showing the wood grain. I suppose its all down to personal preference, but one thing that is very obvious with the classic is that the black plastic handle, steam knob and drip tray should be made from a higher quality material even a quality plastic, if you look at the rancilo v4 the steam knob looks fantastic as does as does the handle, maybe I'm getting a bit OCD about the classic but it deserves to look better.
> 
> I'm quite keen to do some lever handles for a la Pavoni as even the wooden ones on the top model look cheap.


Anything that can make the Classic look better is a bargain in my book!

Top job.


----------

